# R.I.P Nibbler - youll be missed little buddy



## Ratmandocymru (Sep 28, 2009)

my 18 mnth old cat had to be PTS last night after suffering from a urinary tract blockage for the 2nd time in a week, the vet was unable to insert the cathater and the normal major op they carry out was unable to be done as his whole urethra was plugged.

goodnight little buddy you'll be missed


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

sorry for loss R.I.P Nibbler


----------

